# Japan may be.



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a Philippine fiance, she lives and works in japan has for about 15 years or so, she has permanent residency was married there to a jap now divorced. I have never been married and am 62,what would be the prospects of me coming to Japan and getting married to her and staying there for say 12 months, I will not work and can support my self. and i would want a christian marriage. After about 12 months we would move back to australia. thanks.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

If you figure you're going to get married within 3 months of your arrival, you could just come over on a temporary visa and then apply to change your status to Spouse of Permanent Resident once the marriage is official.

Christian weddings aren't hard to come by here but they have no legal standing. You'll still have to go to your local ward office and register the marriage. You'll both have to submit "proof" that you're not already married in your home country or elsewhere. If arranging the actual ceremony is going to take more than 3 months, you could always register the marriage when you arrive and schedule the ceremony for later -- I know quite a few people who have done that for various reasons.


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you for that, when i was there i was in chiba. the only thing i didnt like was the ext ream cold in winter and the stinking heat in the summer hahaha. and ducking every time i walk under a door way in her flat . cheers.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... I'm not sure what it's like where you're from but I'm from Michigan and it's worse there in both Summer and Winter. And my sister lives in Florida where the humidity is way worse than in Tokyo. So I guess it's really a matter of what you're used to.


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

yes guess so, we went to Tokyo dome on Christmas day, she said to bring gloves and beanie and scarf.I said its ok ill be fine it wont worry me, but her being a women took them any way and after walking around for a while i was so glad she did haha. and in the summer i could not stop sweating haha I live in Tasmania Australia down south down under down under but its not as cold as japan in winter.


----------

